# Home Theater Receiver woes...



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

Hey guys,

Right now I have a Pioneer VSX-517 that I bought a couple years ago on a whim just to get my speakers up and pumping when I moved into a new house. Now, after ****ing around with it and not being happy with the interface and general performance I'm considering an upgrade. I'm looking for a audio/video receiver under 400 that will do an adequate job and I'm having trouble since I have limited knowledge. I would like HDMI input for my sharp LED TV and PS3...only going to be powering 2 large ESS speakers (old German AMT drivers with piano tweeters on top that still shake the house) for the time being, having no need nor money to get speakers.

Throw me some suggestions guys  I'd really like to get a receiver regimented only for music, but I need to consolidate my system right now and not make a larger. :mean:


----------



## jimmy2345 (Jul 12, 2010)

Might want to check into a Marantz SR7002. You can usually find them for 400-500 used on ebay.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

This is a good deal.I have a couple of their amps and they are some of the best mid priced stuff you can get.Rotel RSX-1055 5.1 Home Theater Receiver (RSX1055) - eBay (item 150515814849 end time Dec-05-10 07:45:10 PST)


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

That Marantz looks good, I'll have to be patient and wait for a deal. That Rotel would be nice aside from not having HDMI inputs.


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

You can live without the HDMI on most setups and in some cases the switching setup in recievers can degrade or lower the output level, I have seen this happen. 

I have had a couple of switchers and in the end not happy with them, now I just do not worry about it as sold the PS3 and use the OPPO 83 SE player but not a gamer, my kids were. 

------------


This reminded me, I have a Marantz SR8000 I have not used in a few years, maybe I should sell it. (at one point I was going to modify it a bit for bi, tri, etc amp use as I do not care for surround sound but never got around to it)

Rick


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

Ah, well we definitely game and to have a PS3, 1080p Roku and LED TV and not bother with a HDMI-ready receiver...though I don't know what this means:
"in some cases the switching setup in recievers can degrade or lower the output level"


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

It means that they do not always employ quality bits in some areas and you have a loss of sound and or video quality in the circuits that do the switching between source units.

In fact, few AV receivers have tolerable sound quality to begin with.

That said, for gaming, etc... not that big a deal, for serious music listening, can be quite dramatic

If for me, I would be looking at a good switcher and a very good used receiver, something like has been mentioned, Marantz, etc....

Rick


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

raamaudio said:


> If for me, I would be looking at a good switcher and a very good used receiver, something like has been mentioned, Marantz, etc....
> Rick


Ideally. How are the SR5005 and NR1601? Noticeable step down?


----------



## raamaudio (May 4, 2005)

I cannot answer directly, I have not used a HT receiver in a few years. I run it all through my stereo system instead now. My living room is not setup well to do surround sound and I do not plan to stay in this place more than another year or two, my next place will have a better room so I may try it but I seldom use my video system, just audio or have a music DVD, Blu Ray, etc going but not sitting watching it. I am in the next room on this computer most of the time and when I can out in the shop working on cars, trucks, trailers, etc......

I know the Marantz I have is older and may not even have any HDMI ports, but it is a very very good sounding unit, it was expensive but I bought it used. If you buy a lower cost, newer unit, by far most everything sold, most likely not going to be great sounding. 

If you can find a good clean switcher and get a used, older, higher powered, better built receiver you will have a much better sounding system. 

BUT, research, their may be some lower cost newer options out there that sound pretty darn good, good luck

Rick


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

Cool, cool. I'm tempted to just let my TV/PS3 run off this altec lansing faux surround speaker I have and do as you said and get a stereo receiver for the music. Have some Imagine HATs waiting to go in the car and I know once those go in I'm going to be sorely disappointed with my home audio experience. Thanks again Rick.

Link to C6 widebody?


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

Ok, so one of the ESS speakers is out...the sub isn't functioning and the piano tweeter just buzzes. As for the other speaker, it still pumps but the tweeter is buzzing a bit. Wondering if it could be caused in part by my receiver being a 2-prong plug...the additional ground may help but I can't find any 2 to 3 adaptors. Halp?!

Also, the speaker goes in and out from clear to muffled, almost like there is a club under us instead of in the same room. Solution?


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have a couple of different systems in my home. In my theater room I use a preamp with amps and really like its sound quality. In my bedroom I wanted something a bit easier with good power and smallish package because it all needed to be contained in an armoire. In this system I run an Onkio with 7.1 it has great power and pretty damn good SQ for the price. 

So, are you really just looking for a two chan system with HDMI? How about an Adcom with an amp or you can go like I did in my bedroom and run something like an Onkio, Sony ES or something along these lines. Ebay is a good source for looking at many different models if you don't know current gear.

If my suggestion is out in left field forgive me I may be misunderstanding you all together.


----------



## zulukingcrowned (May 2, 2010)

At this point I don't know what I want! Anything is helpful. I think I'm going to hold onto my Pioneer receiver for now and pick up the Fluance AVHTB+ and retrofit a 12'' sub into one of my old ESS speaker (had an ~11'' from factory) for the lows. Pretty much on the cheap, but should sound great overall. We'll see, but I'm definitely going to look into your suggestions FLYON.


----------

